# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Bajaderë

## prishtinase

Përbërësit:

300 gr keksa të bluar

200 gr bajame, lajthi,ose arra të bluara

200-300 gr sheqer

250 gr gjalpë ose margarinë

200 gr çokollatë

1,5 dcl ujë

Glazura:100 gr çokollatë,2 lugë vaj



Uji dhe sheqeri vlojnë 5 minuta.Në sherbet të nxehtë,duke i përzier,hidhen gradualisht bajamet,margarini i prerë në katrorka dhe keksat.Masa përzihet gjersa të kompaktësohet.Veçohet 1/3 e masës së përgaditur,pjesës tjetër i shtohet çokollata e ndarë në copa të vogla dhe përzihet mirë gjersa të shkrihet.Në tepsi katrore të shtruar me folje të tejdukshme,shtrihet masa me çokollatë.Mbi të vendoset dhe rrafshohet masa e bardhë,ose vendoset sipas dëshirës në tepsi të ngushtë të gjatë.

Shkrihet çokollata në enë mbi avull me 2 lugë vaj.Përzihet mirë dhe me glazurë pak të ftohur, lyhet e tërë sipërfaqja e bajaderës.Ëmbëlsira futet në frigorifer për tu ftohur mirë,pastaj pritet.

dickapozihet

----------


## prishtinase

po qiki t cekes jan   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

C'a emri "bajadere"? lol

----------


## [Perla]

Te nderuara teleshikuese  :ngerdheshje:  

Nqs recetat qe sillni per amvisat tona , nuk jane te tuajat, por jane te kopjuara nga faqe te tjera, ju lutemi te shkruani dhe burimin .

Flm per mirekuptimin e ju befshin mire  bajaderes ( o zot ça emri) 

lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Jane disa cokollata qe blej une ketu , keshtu quhen "bajadera". Ahhhh sa te mira jane. Me duket se Kras i prodhon. Prit te shoh kutine.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Po"keksat"ça jane?.....

----------


## Rina_87

> Po"keksat"ça jane?.....






Por per kete embelsiren jane te mira ato te Plazma Keks *te bluar*

----------


## Rina_87

> Jane disa cokollata qe blej une ketu , keshtu quhen "bajadera". Ahhhh sa te mira jane. Me duket se Kras i prodhon. Prit te shoh kutine.


Po "Kra" i Kroacise i prodhon dhe po jane shume te mira 



Provoni ta beni edhe kete receten e prishtinases  se ja vlen

----------


## Fiori

Shqip?! 

Unë kam mbi 13 vjet pa shkuar në Shqipëri e vërtet kam harruar shumë fjalë, ndaj jam kurioze të di nëse fjalë të tilla janë shtuar në fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe apo përdoren nëpër receta thjesht për të ngatërruar amvisat  :ngerdheshje: ? 

keksa - domethënë biskota?
margarini - në kohën time i thoshin margarinë
kompaktësohet - si? Përmblidhet, përqëndrohet apo bëhet fjalë për kompekaj?
folje - foljet, emrat e përemrat, çfarë lidhje kanë me gatimin?
glazurë - hahaha 
bajaderës - po sigurisht  :buzeqeshje:  

Gjithsesi rëndësi ka që bëhen me çokollatë!!!

----------


## D&G Feminine

wow 13 vjet
po pse nuk iken me fior

si dua hic embelsirat me cokollate
apapa sa me velin

----------


## Rina_87

> Shqip?! 
> 
> Unë kam mbi 13 vjet pa shkuar në Shqipëri e vërtet kam harruar shumë fjalë, ndaj jam kurioze të di nëse fjalë të tilla janë shtuar në fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe apo përdoren nëpër receta thjesht për të ngatërruar amvisat ? 
> 
> keksa - domethënë biskota?
> margarini - në kohën time i thoshin margarinë
> kompaktësohet - si? Përmblidhet, përqëndrohet apo bëhet fjalë për kompekaj?
> folje - foljet, emrat e përemrat, çfarë lidhje kanë me gatimin?
> glazurë - hahaha 
> ...


Ne Kosove ne pergjithesi nuk perdoret fjala biskota, por zakonisht keksa, qe eshte zevendesim per biskotat. Megjithate, nuk eshte me rendesi mendoj, meqe te dyja jane fjale te huaja dhe ne folmen tone eshte pranuar ashtu sic eshte perdorur nga te gjithe popujt tjere te ish-jugosllavise. Biskota nga disa quhen nje lloj tjeter, mirepo ka njerez qe e perdorin edhe per "kek-sat" (_si ne Shqiperi qe e keni kek-un_). 

Kompaktesohet - ngjeshet, shtypet, permblidhet 

Folie  perdoret per :

----------


## Nete

Qdo gje e kjarte tani?..

psh.. e kam provuar ket embelsir provojeni nuk do zhgenjeheni a.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Recetën në vazhdim e gjeta në një libër kuzhine amerikane dhe po e sjell këtu meqënse duket pak si kjo dera bajate ose më mirë Bajadera. Keku në vazhdim quhet quhet *'Kek çokollate i *rrokullisur'*  :ngerdheshje: .

*Përbërësit*
3 	vezë, ndani të verdhat nga të bardhat
1/2 	gote sheqer të imët
5 	ounces çokollatë e shkrirë, jo shumë e ëmblël
1/3 	e gotës me ujë
1 	lugë të vogël vanilje
3/4 	e gotës me miell
1 	lugë të vogël sodë buke
1/4 	lugë të vogël kripë
1 	ounce çokollatë pa sheqer
1 	gotë uji me krem qumështi
3/4 	e gotës me 'marshmallows' të vogla (s'e di si i quajmë në shqip këto)
1 gotë e 1/2 	sheqer
1/4 	gotë me arra të prera 
4 lugë të mëdha krem qumshti të holluar
Pak kakao pluhur, pa sheqer

*Përgatitja*
   1. Ndizni furrën në temp 350°F. Përgatisni një tepsi të hollë me përmasa 25x15cm duke vendosur mbi tepsi letër të hollë kuzhine e cila është 2cm më e gjatë se anët e tepsisë. 
   2. Rrihni të verdhat e vezve dhe 1/2 gote sheqeri të imët në një tas derisa të volumizohen disi. Vazhdoni të rrihni duke shtuar fillimisht çokollaten e shkrire dhe jo shumë të ëmbël dhe më pas shtoni ujë dhe vanilje. Kur gjithë përbërësit të jenë bërë një masë e përbashkët e lëmuar, shtoni miellien, sodën e bukës dhe kripën. 
   3. Në një tas tjetër rrihni të bardhat e vezve, derisa të bëhen një masë e mpiksur dhe pak nga pak shtoni masën që përgatitët pak më parë. 
   4. Shtrijeni këtë masë në tepsinë që kishit bërë gati dhe piqeni për 8-9 min. Pasi të piqet vendosni kekun mbi një peshqir gatimi me pluhur çokollate. Nq se letra e hollë e kuzhinës nuk del kur e vendosni kekun mbi peshqir, hiqeni letrën dhe rrotullojeni kekun me peshqirin në mes që të ftohet përfundimisht. (këtu duhet të kini pak imagjinatë ç'bëhet  :buzeqeshje: ) 
   5. Rrihni kremin e qumshtit në një përzjerës elektronik derisa të trashet, shtoni gradualisht 2 lugë gjelle sheqer të imët derisa masa të mpikset dhe me pas shtoni siper marshmallows duke perzier lehte. 
   7. Kekun që rrotulluat me peshqirin shtrijeni drejt, hiqni peshqirin dhe siper shtroni përzierien me kremin e qumshtit. Rotulloni kekun përsëri me përzierjen në mes. 
   8. Në fund shkrini çokollatën dhe rrihni derisa të zbutet. Shtoni pak pudër sheqeri mbi cokollate dhe përzieni duke shtuar nga nje lugë kremin e holluar të qumshtit. Lyeni kekun sipër në fund me këtë përzierje.Vendosni në fund dhe arrat e prera holla mbi kek.

Duhet të duket pak a shumë si në fotografi : ) 


p.s. D&G nuk kam familje të afërt atje dhe kur kam pasur mundësi të udhëtoj kam shkuar me mendimin pse mos provoj një vënd ku s'kam qënë më parë. Ndoshta tani që kam bebin dhe bëhem të shkoj që ti tregoj vendin nga ku e ka origjinën....
Rina faleminderit për shpjegimet.

----------


## prishtinase

> Te nderuara teleshikuese  
> 
> Nqs recetat qe sillni per amvisat tona , nuk jane te tuajat, por jane te kopjuara nga faqe te tjera, ju lutemi te shkruani dhe burimin .
> 
> Flm per mirekuptimin e ju befshin mire  bajaderes ( o zot ça emri) 
> 
> lol




u rritsh ti me teten asnji gje qe se provoi un se sjell soo  te beft mir ty  :xx:

----------


## [Perla]

> u rritsh ti me teten asnji gje qe se provoi un se sjell soo  te beft mir ty


Teta, jam e sigurte qe e ke provuar receten. Une e kisha fjalen per copy-paste kur behen (edhe pse recetat jane te provuara) e mira e te mirave do ishte dhe burimi i recetes. Kaq e gjitha.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> p.s. D&G nuk kam familje të afërt atje dhe kur kam pasur mundësi të udhëtoj kam shkuar me mendimin pse mos provoj një vënd ku s'kam qënë më parë. Ndoshta tani që kam bebin dhe bëhem të shkoj që ti tregoj vendin nga ku e ka origjinën....


Urime Fiori ...me jete te gjate bebi, te kete shendet dhe fat.

----------

